# Horus Heresy: Books 41 and 42 Confirmed!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone has seen that the next release for the Horus Heresy, after the coming Corax by Gav Thorpe, is going to be Aaron Dembski-Bowden's much anticipated The Master of Mankind. But today it has been confirmed that the next HH book will (most likely) follow immediately after.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Black Library Live 2016

Sons of the Forge by Nick Kyme will be available at BLL 2016, and given the monthly release schedule for the HH I think we can assume that TMoM is November's release while SotF is December's. What the new year holds? For that we'll have to wait and see. :smile2:


Edit: Apologies but I spoke too soon. Kyme and Goulding have confirmed via Twitter that Sons of the Forge is NOT the third Salamanders HH novel, that is to be titled Old Earth, but is rather a short novel ala Tallarn: Ironclad. It is, according to Kyme, "twice as long as Scorched Earth". Goulding says it's about 50k words, so not bad. Will still get it.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really can't see what role the Sallies have from here on in the HH. Their last novel tied up their story arc well enough that there's no necessity to give them another. At this stage the story has reached the Sol system, so apart from seeing how the BA reach Terra, anything else is superfluous.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really can't see what role the Sallies have from here on in the HH. Their last novel tied up their story arc well enough that there's no necessity to give them another. At this stage the story has reached the Sol system, so apart from seeing how the BA reach Terra, anything else is superfluous.


I think the Salamanders have played their role so far too, but Vulkan still has much more to do. Given that he has no confirmed fate in the Heresy, and events in other series as well, I think that much remains to be told about what Vulkan does in the Heresy, and at Terra. (Because I think he was there.)


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> but Vulkan still has much more to do. Given that he has no confirmed fate in the Heresy, and events in other series as well, I think that much remains to be told about what Vulkan does in the Heresy, and at Terra. (Because I think he was there.)


It's never been mentioned anywhere that he or the Sallies were on Terra for the final assault, and it'd be a bit rich to steal the thunder from Dorn, Sanguinius and the Khan with a rewriting of the lore at this stage.

It's also worth remembering that Vulkan was a stark raving lunatic before he was "killed", so even if he does revive any time soon, he shouldn't be in any state to do anything worthwhile. Personally I don't think we should see him again until the Scouring series.


----------

